# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κατασκευή κεραίας FM. Προτάσεις????

## pk239

Παιδιά ενδιαφέρομαι να κατασκευάσω μια κεραία για *FM  για εκπομπή μικρής εμβέλειας*(μέσα στο σπίτι).
Τι θα χρειαστώ???
και καμια κατασκευστική συμβουλή αν γίνεται...
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις οποιες ενέργειες και συμβουλές.  :Wink:

----------


## amiga

Αν θές για μέσα στο σπίτι και μόνο , φτιάχνεις ένα 0.5W ή 0.2W σαν της smartkit και για κεραία βάζεις ένα κομματάκι σύρμα 65cm!

----------


## Giannis511

Ακριβώς! Τώρα με το σπαστικό 4 W (που δεν είναι 4 W) της Smart που μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις άνετα και να εκπέμπεις και με μια *διπλή τηλεσκοπική* κεραία τηλεόρασης, αυτές που πουλάνε με το κιλό. Με αυτές μπαίνεις ακριβώς σε λ/4 (δίπολο λ/2 ουσιαστικά) που θα σου συντονίζει στους 106 και πάνω. Επίσης έχει το πλεονέκτημα του ότι στηρίζεται σχετικά εύκολα και τα στοιχεία της αυξομειώνονται ούτως ώστε να την συντονίσεις και ακριβώς κατά την συχνότητα εκπομπής σου.

Επειδή τώρα είδα το θέμα θα σου πώ αναλυτικότερα αύριο.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## radioamateur

Παραθέτω το θεωρητικό σχέδιο που βρήκα τυχαία προς μελέτη.

----------


## sigmacom

Είναι δοκιμασμένη πριν πολλά χρόνια, και απ' όσο θυμάμαι είχα εντυπωσιαστεί πάρα πολύ από την απόδοσή της! 
Οι συνδέσεις των καλωδίων (χρησιμοποιήθηκαν RG8, RG11) έγιναν με κολλήσεις και όχι κοννέκτορες, πολύ προσεγμένες όσον αφορά την θωράκιση και την διατήρηση των σύνθετων αντιστάσεων, ενώ τα μήκη των καλωδίων κόπηκαν με ακρίβεια χιλιοστού (μην δημιουργήσουμε ηλεκτρική κλίση...)

----------


## phoenix_2007

Θα σου πρότεινα το εξής πάρα πολύ απλό. Από το να παιδεύσαι να φτιάξεις κεραία, το πιο απλό θα ήταν να πάς σε ένα κατάστημα με κεραίες και ζητήσεις ένα "δίπολο", προσοχή όχι δίπολο "αναδιπλωμένο", ένα δίπολο απλό. Πρίν χρόνια που είχα αγοράσει δεν έκανε πάνω από 500δρχ. Τώρα πόσο να κάνει άραγε, 5ευρώ? Δεν νομίζω ότι θα κοστίζει περισσότερο. Τώρα, ωραίες είναι οι προτάσεις για collinear, αλλά τι να ξεκινήσεις να φτιάξεις αν δεν έχεις προηγουμένως μάθει τα βασικά? Πχ θα πρέπει να μάθεις να κόβεις το κάθε στοιχείο του διπόλου σου ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα εκπομπής. Έτσι λοιπόν, ξεκίνα από τα απλά και μετά πας στα πιο σύνθετα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Τα δίπολα για τα οποία λέει ο Βαγγέλης, στην περιοχή μου τουλάχιστον (Αν. Μακεδονία & Θράκη) είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση, γιατί γνωρίζω καλά την αγορά των ηλεκτρονικών σ' αυτή την περιοχή λόγω της δουλειάς μου. Δεν ξέρω στην Αθήνα τι γίνεται και σε άλλες περιοχές της Ελλάδας. Σε περίπτωση που δεν βρίσκει κάποιος ανοιχτό δίπολο έτοιμο, μπορεί να πάρει κουτί για κεραία τηλεόρασης (βρίσκει κανείς ακόμη στο εμπόριο) και να τοποθετήσει βέργες αλουμινίου. Δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιόν το είχα πει από το σάϊτ και το έκανε. Νομίζω στον Γιάννη τον 511. Ο Μανιάτης (ράδιο 741) πουλάει μια ground plane για FM, Ιταλική. Καλό κομμάτι. Δεν τον κάνω διαφήμιση, για να διευκολύνω, το λέω.  Μερικοί από το σάϊτ δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι από το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα. Το βρίσκουν ακριβό. Και πού αλλού να βρείς τέτοια είδη.

----------


## GREG

> Θα σου πρότεινα το εξής πάρα πολύ απλό. Από το να παιδεύσαι να φτιάξεις κεραία, το πιο απλό θα ήταν να πάς σε ένα κατάστημα με κεραίες και ζητήσεις ένα "δίπολο", προσοχή όχι δίπολο "αναδιπλωμένο", ένα δίπολο απλό. Πρίν χρόνια που είχα αγοράσει δεν έκανε πάνω από 500δρχ. Τώρα πόσο να κάνει άραγε, 5ευρώ? Δεν νομίζω ότι θα κοστίζει περισσότερο. Τώρα, ωραίες είναι οι προτάσεις για collinear, αλλά τι να ξεκινήσεις να φτιάξεις αν δεν έχεις προηγουμένως μάθει τα βασικά? Πχ θα πρέπει να μάθεις να κόβεις το κάθε στοιχείο του διπόλου σου ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα εκπομπής. Έτσι λοιπόν, ξεκίνα από τα απλά και μετά πας στα πιο σύνθετα.




Σωστος ο Βαγγελης οπως παντα
παντως φιλε να ξερεις οτι αλουμινοβεργες 
εχει και στα PRAKTIKER

----------


## radioamateur

Gamma match 

Slim-Jim

----------


## LASER1008

αυτο το σχεδιο το χω και γω και ειναι πολυ καλο! εχω φτιαξει τετοια κεραια! με λιγη προσοχη θα εχει πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα οποιος τη φτιαξει!! μιλαω για το σχεδιο με τα δυο διπολα που υπαρχει λιγο πιο κατω που το εχει ο radioamateur! ειναι πολυ καλο!

υπαρχει καμια προταση για κατασκευη καβιτι ντιβαιτερ?

----------


## radioamateur

Θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε gamma match με συνδυασμό καλωδίων πλέον σίγουρα πολυ ανθεκτικότερη στο χρόνο από το προϊστορικό σχέδιο της ΤΕ. Mε την ευκαιρία γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορεί να βρει κανείς μεταχερισμένες αυθεντικές κεραίες με gamma match Aldena σε τιμή χαμηλή εντός Ελλάδος φυσικά;Με ρώτησε κάποιος φίλος...

----------


## electronio

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια!

Προκειται να κατασκευασω την collinear απτο σχεδιο της ΤΕ.Αν μπορεις να μου λυσεις καποιες αποριες η να μου δωσεις καποεις συμβουλες για την συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη,γιατι απο οτι διαβασω στο φορουμ σχεδον κανενος δεν του βγηκε στη συχνοτητα που ηθελε.Σιγουρα η κατασκευη κρινεται σε λεπτομεριες ποιυ κανουν την διαφορα
Η συχνοτητα που θα εκπεμπω ειναι 91.3,καλωδια RG11U,RG213U,σωληνα στοιχειων μαλλον 22mm.

Τα καλωδια α.β,γ απτο σχεδιο ΤΕ,θα πρεπει να κοπουν ακριβως? ή να αφησω 2 cm για τις ενωσεις,συμφωνα με την εικονα που ειναι για Matching Stubs.δες εδω
http://sv1bsx.50webs.com/antenna-pol...zation_gr.html

Επισης η καθοδος ειναι λ/4*0,66*κ?

Επισης το ο VF=0.66 ή 0,654874? η c=300 ή 2999.792458? συμφωνα με το προγραμμα TLDetails,μπορει αυτο το προγραμμα  βοηθαει στους υπολογισμους?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## electron

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά.

Στην ερώτησή σου περί αποκλίσεως των μηκών, προφανώς κανένας δεν είναι σε θέση να σου απαντήσει πόσο θα πρέπει να παίξεις μ αυτά. Πολλές φορές στην rf, αυτά που προκύπτουν στο χαρτί, είναι διαφορετικά στην πράξη, γιατί κάποιο δεδομένο είναι διαφορετικό, π.χ κράμα στοιχείων της κεραίας, ποιότητα καλωδίων, ακόμα και το μέρος που θα στηθεί ένα κεραιόσύστημα παίζει τον ρόλο του.
Επειδή λοιπόν σε μια περίπτωση όπως την δική σου ή και κάθε ερασιτέχνη, απουσιάζουν εξειδικευμένα όργανα, όπως ένα mfj , το μικρομετρικό παιχνίδι με τα μήκη, είναι μονόδρομος.
Όσο για τον συντελεστή ταχύτητας ή την ταχύτητα του φωτός στο κενό, όποια τιμή και να επιλέξεις από αυτές που έγραψες, μικρή σημασία θα έχει στους τελικούς σου υπολογισμούς.

----------

